# And God created Texas



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

God was missing for six days. Eventually, Michael the archangel found him, resting on the seventh day.

He inquired, "Where have you been?"

God smiled deeply and proudly pointed downwards through the clouds, "Look, Michael. Look what I've made."

Archangel Michael looked puzzled, and said, "What is it?"

"It's a planet," replied God, "and I've put life on it. I'm going to call it Earth and it's going to be a place to test Balance."

"Balance?" inquired Michael, "I'm still confused."

God explained, pointing to different parts of Earth. "For example, northern Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth, while southern Europe is going to be poor. Over here I've placed a continent of white people, and over there is a continent of black people. Balance in all things."

God continued pointing to different countries. "This one will be extremely hot, while this one will be very cold and covered in ice."

The Archangel , impressed by God's work, then pointed to a land area and said, "What's that one?"

"That's Texas, the most glorious place on earth. There are beautiful rolling hills and prairies, rivers and streams, lakes, forests, hills, and the plains."

Then God Said, "This is Texas, the center of America.

The people of Texas are going to be handsome, modest, intelligent, and humorous, and they are going to travel the world. They will be extremely sociable, hardworking, high achieving, carriers of peace, and producers of good things."

Michael gasped in wonder and admiration, but then asked, "But what about balance, God? You said there would be balance."

God smiled, "I will create Washington, D.C. Wait till you see the idiots I put there."


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been to Dallas in July. I believe that was the hottest weather I've ever felt. No mention of the heat and humidity in this story.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I've been to Dallas in July. I believe that was the hottest weather I've ever felt. No mention of the heat and humidity in this story.


It was balanced out with northern Colorado........


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Love it, stole it.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I've been to Dallas in July. I believe that was the hottest weather I've ever felt. No mention of the heat and humidity in this story.


We freeze to death when it gets below 60 degrees. Ya can't put on enough cloths when it gets cold.

Native TEXAN and damn proud of it. No other place I'd rather be.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> We freeze to death when it gets below 60 degrees. Ya can't put on enough cloths when it gets cold.
> 
> Native TEXAN and damn proud of it. No other place I'd rather be.


Yes I also was in Dallas when it was 40 degrees. I think that might have been one of the coldest times outside I have experienced. Then flew home to Colorado and walked to my car outside in 20 degrees and it seemed warm.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

We finally have 60 in the 10 day. Pretty sure we haven't been that warm since maybe October?


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

_LOL! At least I don't have to shovel heat/humidity out of my driveway!







_


----------

